# Thinking about a new puppy (Tulsa, OK)



## Dr Rob (May 30, 2020)

My wife and I would like a GS puppy. We have had 2 adults and loved them both very much. We miss them. I am 70 and my wife is 74. I would say we are in good health and stay active, we also live on a ranch. We are want to do what is right for us and right for a new pup. We need to know where to start and the steps for preparing ourselves. Then advance to the pup . Any help or advice will be greatly appreciated, 
Thx Dr Rob


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Hey Doc,

checkout this book GSD Puppy month by month


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

My last dog was a re-homed pup @ 12 weeks because couple about your age forgot how much work a puppy can be. You've been through it but remember how the loss of sleep for awhile and the hours and hours of training can be and be sure you're up to it. Otherwise, why not consider a little older dog even if it's just a few months or years.Cheers and good luck.


----------



## Dr Rob (May 30, 2020)

WNGD said:


> My last dog was a re-homed pup @ 12 weeks because couple about your age forgot how much work a puppy can be. You've been through it but remember how the loss of sleep for awhile and the hours and hours of training can be and be sure you're up to it. Otherwise, why not consider a little older dog even if it's just a few months or years.Cheers and good luck.


Thank you. Those are good words. We have raised yorkies for over 30 years Loved all of them. Our Shepard’s loved the yorkies as well. We have never re-homed a dog be cause it was to much to handle. That’s not fair to the dog. And older dog is a great option and one to will take to heart. We live in the Tulsa Ok area. There a lot of great trainers around. We would highly consider working with one 2-3 times a week. You are right about the sleep! These are things we are looking for to help us make the right choice for not just us But the pup as well thank you so much


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm an advocate of rescuing from shelters because I've successfully done it twice. Especially if you enjoy a little training. Both of mine were around 2 ish and were both house trained. Look around on adoption sites like county shelters, Humane societies and Petfinder and Adopt-a-Pet. some beautiful GSDs available.
Good Luck in your search.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Orphan Heidi said:


> I'm an advocate of rescuing from shelters because I've successfully done it twice. Especially if you enjoy a little training. Both of mine were around 2 ish and were both house trained. Look around on adoption sites like county shelters, Humane societies and Petfinder and Adopt-a-Pet. some beautiful GSDs available.
> Good Luck in your search.


Certainly not to discourage you or derail your thread, but I too have had lots of success rescuing (and fostering some really great GSD), all of mine were between 7 months to 1.5yrs (I was even able to get background info on most) and were at a wonderful age to have a good read on their overall temperaments and eager to learn / train. Only 1 of 5 did not work out for me and it was due to female-to-female aggression in 2 young dogs... that young me was not equip to manage at the time.

Anyway, I support whatever decision you make... I’m just going to edit your subject line a bit to direct the right traffic.

Also, here is a link that I like to pass along to help with determining the right “type” to look for: (Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )


----------



## Dr Rob (May 30, 2020)

Fodder said:


> Certainly not to discourage you or derail your thread, but I too have had lots of success rescuing (and fostering some really great GSD), all of mine were between 7 months to 1.5yrs (I was even able to get background info on most) and were at a wonderful age to have a good read on their overall temperaments and eager to learn / train. Only 1 of 5 did not work out for me and it was due to female-to-female aggression in 2 young dogs... that young me was not equip to manage at the time.
> 
> Anyway, I support whatever decision you make... I’m just going to edit your subject line a bit to direct the right traffic.
> 
> Also, here is a link that I like to pass along to help with determining the right “type” to look for: (Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )


At this age my wife and I are putting more thought in to this than we have the other dogs we have had. We both want a family member. Not a show dog, not a stud or a mother dog. We want a companion. Home protection/ personal protection would be a plus. But a loving caring companion. Puppies are a lot of work. But you grow with it as it grows. It’s like a child. It needs love and direction But still at our age we really want to plan this and look at all opportunities we have before us. Our first Shepard was a retired police K9, he loved life as much as you and I. Of course he came trained. He was a joy to us both. Both our Shepards still live in our hearts This a jam d choice to make. And it may be that a Shepard at our age is to much. We are doing our homework before we decide what to do. I ask that you all please share information about your thoughts. Pro or con Thank you


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm 59 and just retired with a spot on waiting list to get a GSD puppy. If I was 65 or older I don't think I would get a puppy. My avatar pic was a rescue and the reason I want a puppy, but I know I've got to put in two to three years of hard work to end up with a GSD as wonderful as Rocco was. We got him from a local GSD rescue, I would suggest you look for GSD specific rescue around you.Work with them to find the right dog and maybe even volunteer, it will give you something to do and let you see many possible dogs to rescue.


----------



## Dr Rob (May 30, 2020)

drparker151 said:


> I'm 59 and just retired with a spot on waiting list to get a GSD puppy. If I was 65 or older I don't think I would get a puppy. My avatar pic was a rescue and the reason I want a puppy, but I know I've got to put in two to three years of hard work to end up with a GSD as wonderful as Rocco was. We got him from a local GSD rescue, I would suggest you look for GSD specific rescue around you.Work with them to find the right dog and maybe even volunteer, it will give you something to do and let you see many possible dogs to rescue.


Great advice. We shall do that!


----------

